# [SOLVED] This strange router have a default gateway 172.16.0.1



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

I was working the other day as tech support for Internet and this guy couldn't connect to the Internet. He was using a 2-Wire router, the DSL light is on and the Internet light is off. I was thinking that he probably just need to set the router by choosing the connection type to be PPPoE (our service) and put his user name and password. This turns out to be a correct assessment and after helping him do that, he was connected.

However, along the way, I told him to open his LAN and check his default gateway and it was written 172.16.0.1. I told him to enter this in his browser and it entered into the configuration of his router.

My question is why didn't his default gateway start with 192.168? I thought local IP addresses have to start with that.


----------



## grue155 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: This strange router have a default gateway 172.16.0.1*

The 192.168.x.x address space is one of several private IP address spaces defined in RFC 1918. It is the most commonly used, but there are others: 10.x.x.x and 172.16.x.x thru 172.31.x.x. It's pretty much a case of "pick one". Westel apparently picked 172.16.x.x.


----------



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

Mystery solved I guess. I did see some random public wireless having the default gateway 10.x.x.x, but when I tried accessing it, it would not open. Of course it would not open since its a public wireless and you don't want random people to go inside. I just thought that the IPs other than 192.168.x.x have something special about them and the routers used are not standard standard consumer routers like the one my costumer was using.


----------

